# Schwammiger Druckpunkt bei Magura Louise Scheibenbremse



## Narem (22. August 2009)

Hiho.

Ich habe an meinem occ Bike eine ältere Magura Scheibenbremse am VR. (Es steht Louise drauf, aber nach Manual schaut sie eher aus wie eine Clara...  Raff nicht ganz welche sie jetzt ist, aus welchem Jahr schon gar nicht. ^^)

Jedenfalls habe ich einen sehr schwammigen Druckpunkt. Sie zieht schon zu, aber eben ziemlich gummig. Ich habe das System jetzt entlüftet. Luft sollte also keine mehr im System sein. Aber eben, immer noch schwammig. Am Bremshebel kann ich dies ja nicht einstellen. (Der ist ganz aussen fixiert.) 

Was kann ich machen? Komme nicht weiter. 
Hab noch Fotos der Bremse angehängt. ihr könnt mir sicherlich sagen, welches Modell und Jahr es ist. 

Danke & Gruss

Narem


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. August 2009)

Ist eine Louise, wieso sollte auch auf einem Clara Sattel Louise stehen? 
Die alten Modelle (bis 2002?) der Louise und Clara sahen so aus.

Schwammig kann sein:
-undicht
-doch noch Luft drin
-BelÃ¤ge schief
-Standard bei den Ã¤lteren Bremsen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (22. August 2009)

haste beim entlüften auch mal gegen den kolben /zange und leitung geklopft?


----------



## hardbike85 (22. August 2009)

ist aufjedenfall luft in der bremse und was der größte fehler ist , ist die scheibe und beläge drin zu lassen weil es könnte immer mal was runter tropfen und dann ist es um dann brauch man sofort neue bekäge weil die dann verglasen. also wie gesagt erstmal ordentlich entlüften.


----------



## Narem (22. August 2009)

Ich hab ordentlich entlüftet. natürlich hab ich die Beläge rausgenommen und kolben reingedrückt.

Beläge schief? Parallel sind sie sowieso, oder nicht? Dann wäre der ganze Sattle schief?

Ich hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen älteren Bremsen. Dacht nur, dass der Druckpunkt knackiger sein sollte.


----------



## hardbike85 (22. August 2009)

ist er normal auch.
 ist die bremste richtig dicht? so das sie niergens luft ziehen kann???bremsgriff bremszange


----------



## Narem (22. August 2009)

hm, müsst ich mal genau anschauen. dann wärs ja so. dass sie mit der Zeit weniger ziehen müsste.


----------



## locdog (24. August 2009)

verbiegt/bewagt sich die scheibe beim bremse zu machen ? wen ja muss halt ordentlich eingestelt/gerichtet werden


----------



## hardbike85 (24. August 2009)

das ist unsinn von locdog wine scheiben bremse zieht ja nur so minimal das sie kaum nach recht oder lings zieht.

ich würde sie komplett leer machen alles mal nachscheuen wegen dichtungen und dann komplett neu befüllen  über unterdruck dann locker gegen die bremszange klopfen und den bremshelbel langsam ziehen und schnaken lassen das dann zwei drei mal und dann müsste es klappen...


----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2009)

Beliebtes Problem bei der Louise: ein Kolben ist blockiert, dadurch muss der andere die ganze "Arbeit" machen. Der Druckpunkt wandert dadurch zum Lenker und ist sehr schwammig.

Lösung: Kolben mobilisieren.


----------



## locdog (24. August 2009)

unsinig ist das nicht. bei meiner hope z.B. mus man ragelmasig die kolben saubermachen und leicht schmieren mit nem zeug was nicht klabrig ist ! wen man das nicht macht klemt ein kolben, der andere verrichtet die arbeit, die scheibe wird zur einer Seite gebogen, wens blod kommt wird sie noch bissel verdreht.....und schon hat man nen schwamigen druckpunkt...also wer seine disc nicht pflagt solch auch nicht mackern das seine bremse nicht zieht und schwammig ist 
ich brauchte auch uber nen jahr (von HS zur DISC) um alle feinheiten rauszubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narem (24. August 2009)

Aha, das ist ein neuer Ansatz. Dann werd ich die Kolben mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Danke leute.


----------

